# 4.6 Chocolate Schwartzbier



## fungrel (26/8/17)

Here is my recipe for a Schwartzbier. 

The beer stands out from the addition of Chocolate Wheat. Huge notes of bitter chocolate and subtle roasted flavours underpin the flavour profile. 

Feedback from a pro brewer's notes at comp indicates that the beer has _"fantastic integration between layers of complex malts" _so that's good enough for me to keep this recipe on file to brew each year. 


Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: Munich Dunkel
Boil Time: 90 min
Batch Size: 23 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 29.2 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.041
Efficiency: 79% (brew house)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.052
Final Gravity: 1.012
ABV (standard): 5.2%
IBU (tinseth): 26.01
SRM (morey): 20.81

FERMENTABLES:
2.5 kg - German - Munich Light (51.1%)
1.5 kg - German - Pilsner (30.7%)
600 g - German - Munich Dark (12.3%)
120 g - German - Chocolate Wheat (2.5%)
120 g - German - Carafa II (2.5%)
50 g - German - Melanoidin (1%)

HOPS:
45 g - Tettnanger, Type: Pellet, AA: 4, Use: Boil for 90 min, IBU: 23.06
10 g - Saaz, Type: Pellet, AA: 4, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min at 99 °C, IBU: 2.96

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temp: 52 C, Time: 5 min
2) Temp: 63 C, Time: 30 min
3) Temp: 72 C, Time: 30 min
4) Temp: 76 C, Time: 20 min
Starting Mash Thickness: 2.7 L/kg

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
0.5 each - Brewtan B, Time: 1 min, Type: Fining, Use: Boil
0.5 ml - ALDC, Type: Other, Use: Primary
5 ml - Biofine Clear, Type: Fining, Use: Kegging

YEAST:
Wyeast - Bavarian Lager 2206
Starter: Yes
Form: Liquid
Attenuation (avg): 75%
Flocculation: Med-High
Optimum Temp: 7.78 - 14.44 C
Fermentation Temp: 9 C
Pitch Rate: 2.0 (M cells / ml / deg P)
Additional Yeast: 4L Starter

NOTES:
Mash water: 
17.5
Sparge water: 
16.5

Takes a while to smooth out the roasted flavours (try 6-8 weeks), but when it does it's something to behold.


----------

